# Confixx Skins selbst erstellen



## schleckerbeck (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

weiß jemand, wie man die Skins in Confixx selbst gestaltet? Da gibts doch im Skin Editor die Möglichkeit mit "Skin aus Archiv erstellen". Ich möchte das Skin nämlich ziemlich umarbeiten, von den Farben her, bis zur Aufteilung...

Hab leider beim  nichts gefunden, aber evtl. weiß ja hier jemand abhilfe.

thx,
sc.


----------

